# 4 Wheelers??



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

I need a quad, finally got on a lease so I'm looking. Only problem is I don't know exactly what I am looking for. :spineyes: Suggestions??


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

HONDA Forman !


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

forman or rancher


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

In Your Case a BIG Arsed Tank might work... bwahahaha... 
All the Name Brands are good.. its a Question of what you want..
Ive got a Kawasaki Mule for heavy haulin & an Artic Cat for thrashin in the Muck..
whatever you get.. make sure it has a Title...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a Honda. Like Oxbow said, go with a name brand. Honda, Suzuki, Kawasaki...... I like to play on my daughters Suzuki 250 but I have a Honda Forman 500. I think you will be happy with any brand 350 or bigger. IMHO the Honda motors are bullet proof. My .02


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm close to 3 bills on the doctors scale. I bought a Yamaha Big Bear and it has served me very well. It has carried me through some serious bogs and quagmires. I love its toughness, simplicity and its ability to switch from 2 to 4 wheel drive on the fly. ( its also got a big comfy seat if your arse is ample)

The machine comes from the factory with good tires too.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Can Am. Can Am. Can Am. Nuff said!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

aggieanglr said:


> Can Am. Can Am. Can Am. Nuff said!


I've been looking at those. Nice looking machines.

Tiny, Are you going new or used?
If you were closer to me I would let ride mine to see how you like it.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Right now I am going used. No need for another note and I'm working a lot of overtime. I figure by the middle of September I'll be ready to buy.

What is a Can Am?? Nevermind, I'll look it up.

And yes.. I won't buy without a title.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tiny you know how much we ride and we've had every bike you can think of. your big tail needs a bigger bike but brand isn't that big a deal. I just got this 2007 Rhino for 5500 and I'll never ride a 4 wheeler again. Look around don't get in a hurry. get your cash in hand and when a deal pops up get it quick. hunting season is a bad time to buy. but give me a call and lets figure out what you want and I'll get my son to find it. He's working at 4wheeler shop.

I guess I could sell you my Kawasaki Prairie 700, but then I wouldn't have a spare.:spineyes:


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> HONDA Forman !


This^ Work horse Fo Sho! I also have a 07 polaris ranger while I love the bike there is way more maintenance involved in keeping one up. Or should I say stuff just breaks all the time on it.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

We use ours year round either on hunts or working on the leases getting ready for the up coming season. From what I have seen is the Hondas and Yamahas are the best out there as far as lasting. I like the smaller bikes say in the 300's to 400's range because they fit in the back of the truck easier and are lighter if you ever have to push one out of the mud if no one is around but that does not happen very often with a 4X4. Also I have kids that are smaller that can handle those size bikes easier along with the wife.

Capt. Dustin Lee


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Tiny said:


> Right now I am going used. No need for another note and I'm working a lot of overtime. I figure by the middle of September I'll be ready to buy.
> 
> What is a Can Am?? Nevermind, I'll look it up.
> 
> And yes.. I won't buy without a title.


Tiny,
The parent company of Can Am is BRP. You may be familar with some of the brands the have such as SeaDoo, SkiDoo, Evinrude, Leer Jet, Etc. Years back BRP bought the German patent for the Ficht fuel injection which is what is used on the Can Am machines along with the Rotax motor. We ride our ATV's VERY hard in the mud pits as well as at the lease. You will not be disappointed in the materials used or the craftsmanship of the bikes. They are second to none. As far as bikes for big guys, we have a gentleman that rides with us occasionally that goes 320+. His 800 Outlander has no problems. The Outlander Max is great because it is a 2 up bike and is very comfortable for 2 riders. My wife loves ours. I don't know how close you are to College Station but if you are interested we have several in this area that I could get you on. Good luck with your purchase and it doesn't matter what kind you buy as long as it fits your needs and budget.

Enjoy and ride hard but stay safe!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

What ever you do Tiny make sure you get a hard case for your rifle.......ATV, UTV alike they all are dusty and will coat everything in dust......which is not good on the shooter....IMHO......I dont think you will like the UTV's unless you buy a Polaris Ranger as they are all small on us big guys.....but the Ranger is not very well built IMHO.....

good luck and BTW where are you hunting??


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I like Honda...had one for years and it was indistructable. I recently bought two polaris500s and they are a blast to ride on. Wide, independent suspension...ask Catchysumfishy or ChaseThis...they've both exeperienced my cadillac ride! They also dont roll easily either-but when they do, the large frame on them helped from crushing me!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiny gunna be needin a STRAIGHT axle Fo Sho! :tongue:
Tiny , i have put my Polaris sportsman through hell and back , smoth ride with floating axles but any floating axle set-up will sag in the rear with a little weight on them but they sure do save your back! Also, look out for these great deals around Liberty and such due to the fact that these machines have spent their lives submerged under water!


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Tiny gunna be needin a STRAIGHT axle Fo Sho! :tongue:
> Tiny , i have put my Polaris sportsman through hell and back , smoth ride with floating axles but any floating axle set-up will sag in the rear with a little weight on them but they sure do save your back! Also, look out for these great deals around Liberty and such due to the fact that these machines have spent their lives submerged under water!


LOL! Yep, Don't buy from the Spring area. Them boy's are tough on 4 wheelers.


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Tiny gunna be needin a STRAIGHT axle Fo Sho! :tongue:
> Tiny , i have put my Polaris sportsman through hell and back , smoth ride with floating axles but any floating axle set-up will sag in the rear with a little weight on them but they sure do save your back! Also, look out for these great deals around Liberty and such due to the fact that these machines have spent their lives submerged under water!


Good suggestion CATCHY!!! PS needing some new recipes!!!!!!!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I dont know what you guys are doing on rangers to break stuff and say they aint well built???


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Quackerbox said:


> I dont know what you guys are doing on rangers to break stuff and say they aint well built???


Oh it's just like people that don't own Harley's ..they can't afford the real thing so they dis them! Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Quackerbox said:


> I dont know what you guys are doing on rangers to break stuff and say they aint well built???


 X2!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> What ever you do Tiny make sure you get a hard case for your rifle.......ATV, UTV alike they all are dusty and will coat everything in dust......which is not good on the shooter....IMHO......I dont think you will like the UTV's unless you buy a Polaris Ranger as they are all small on us big guys.....but the Ranger is not very well built IMHO.....
> 
> good luck and BTW where are you hunting??


UTV small? HUH?

Snapdraggin aint a midget and you can't get him to sell his Rhino! I tried before I baught mine.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=293021


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Better get one with traing wheels and illustrated operating instructions....We remember your first experience with 4 wheel drive truck. :rotfl:


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh it's just like people that don't own Harley's ..they can't afford the real thing so they dis them! Bwahahahahahaha


right on !
I really like the idea of paying 2020 prices on a machine with 1950's technology.
Did you here harley hired the CEO of BP, they want to see if he can help them stop the oil leak.

Buwahahaha.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Blah blah blah blah Glenn.. The lease is in San Augustine Ken.

I'm thinking that if the bike has a snorkle already installed.... I may not be wanting that machine.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Tiny said:


> Blah blah blah blah Glenn.. The lease is in San Augustine Ken.
> 
> I'm thinking that if the bike has a snorkle already installed.... I may not be wanting that machine.


Good idea!


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

> I dont know what you guys are doing on rangers to break stuff and say they aint well built???


We use ours in River bottoms. Love what they can do, but parts seem to always break. My ranger is a 07 with: 800cc kit, injectors, cam, 30in mudlites, gorilla axles, 3in lift, different a arms, with a clutch kit. Bike is bad ***, but i've went threw all the cv joints this year, Rear bearings, front bearings, break pads, rear seals, and many other little things. On some of them we run mattracks to make it easier on them in the bottoms. We work the hell out of them in pretty harsh stuff. We run our honda's threw the same and all we do is put gas in them and change the oil.

One might say I have problems because of all the mods on the bike, but we have 3 other stock rangers that have longer lists than mine. I still say no other bike will do what the ranger will do, they just take a little more maintenance.


----------



## km2006dmax (Nov 21, 2009)

http://en-us.can-amside-by-side.brp.com/home.aspx

15k is a little pricey, but these are freakin sweet! 85hp 1000cc can am commander side by side.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Find a machine that is four wheel drive, no matter what else it may do. There are all sorts of add on's.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Buy you an old pickup for less than half the cost of a four wheeler. More room, more cover and enjoy.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Good luck on the upcoming season Tiny.....


----------



## tycaden (Jan 9, 2009)

If you are looking for one to use as a work horse the yamagata big bear is great. I have a 450 and it's just the right size to get around in tight spots but it will pull like a brute. They have since come out with the 550 which is also a good size. Anything bigger and you might as well by a jeep or a utility veh.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

It's hard to beat just an old lightly used Honda. The engines run forever and you can pick up the bright yellow ones pretty cheap.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

tycaden said:


> If you are looking for one to use as a work horse the yamagata big bear is great. I have a 450 and it's just the right size to get around in tight spots but it will pull like a brute. They have since come out with the 550 which is also a good size. Anything bigger and you might as well by a jeep or a utility veh.


A lot of 500 chassis use the larger power plants so the size doesn't get bigger unless you go with 31"tires and a 6" lift!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Oh it's just like people that don't own Harley's ..they can't afford the real thing so they dis them! Bwahahahahahaha





zrexpilot said:


> right on !
> I really like the idea of paying 2020 prices on a machine with 1950's technology.
> Did you here harley hired the CEO of BP, they want to see if he can help them stop the oil leak.
> 
> Buwahahaha.


The BP Ceo already went through Kawyamahondazukies -look what they inded up with :slimer:

Hater....:biggrin:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

great white fisherman said:


> Buy you an old pickup for less than half the cost of a four wheeler. More room, more cover and enjoy.


I can actually drive my truck up to my spot, well... not up to it but about 50 yards or so.. it's the other spots in the deep woods that I want to get to. This is in the thicket so..

Sounds like I just need to put in the key words "honda"..

Thanks for all the suggestions! :cheers:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I love my Honda!:cheers:


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Got a friend that bought a new Ranger ......first trip to San Jac....bent A arm and shock support......

I thought well he must have hit something hard and just dont remember....if you look where the shock bolts up.....there is very little support for it to bolt up to.... for lack of better words a "kickout".......and the A arm had a chitty looking weld job...dont know if that was part of the prob......but for $14,000....I would expect better life from it and better QA/QC

As for Harley Davison........Hands down nice bikes.....just saying

Tiny good luck up there.....I did some research and could not find any but I heard last yr that 5 bucks were on the Los Casadora from San Augustine Co......


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Tiny said:


> I can actually drive my truck up to my spot, well... not up to it but about 50 yards or so.. it's the other spots in the deep woods that I want to get to. This is in the thicket so..
> 
> Sounds like I just need to put in the key words "honda"..
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions! :cheers:


2 years ago I would have screamed HONDA at the top of my lungs. When I went to buy a machine the guys at the Honda dealership perturbed me into going across the street and buying a Yamaha.

I have never regretted the decision. The Big Bear is a fine machine and you'll never convince me that the comparable Honda is better. (this comes from a guy who has spent many hours on Honda 4 wheelers and loves them)


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

When I bought mine I checked out every bike out there and settled on the Polaris Sportsman 500 H.O. It rides good, has plenty of power and takes me anywhere I need to go. I am thinking about selling it since it just sits in the garage and collects dust.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Stumpgrinder said:


> 2 years ago I would have screamed HONDA at the top of my lungs. When I went to buy a machine the guys at the Honda dealership perturbed me into going across the street and buying a Yamaha.
> 
> I have never regretted the decision. The Big Bear is a fine machine and you'll never convince me that the comparable Honda is better. (this comes from a guy who has spent many hours on Honda 4 wheelers and loves them)


so true but the honda guys will have him make the bandwagon mistake. good luck with the old school top of the line Honda. other bikes left Honda behind years ago. :work:

:rotfl:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Me likey some Polaris and Artic Cat!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know about all of those OFF brands y'all have been talking about !, but Polaris Sportsmans have a Big ole seat and Tiny ar gunna be needin every bit of that bog ole WIDE seat! I was to understand that the can-ams were the top of the line as long as you weren't going to do much pulling with them-they have a light weight frame!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Kawasaki 4x4


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have one for sale if you are interested. 
http://houston.craigslist.org/mcy/1931532657.html


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

here is a nice cheap one.
a 2cool sponser has it for sale. you are welcome to come over and ride it, as it is in my yard.

it belongs to Gordon, owner of black gold guns and ammo.
my number is 832-250-0295

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=296291


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I got a Kawasaki Brute Force 750 in the classifieds.


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

*atv's*

I had a 2000 honda foreman. It would go over or through anything. I sold it and got a yamaha grizzly 660 in 06. The 660 is the best wheeler i have ever riden. A buddy of mine is a mechanic in groves and he told me about the yamaha's. He said that if it wasn't for the new hondas and kawasaki's he would be out of business. His whole shop is full of honda's, kawasaki's and older polaris atv's. There is a place in mississippi Bardwell yamaha. I looked them up on the computer and called them up. I ordered my bike over the phone and it was delivered at the end of the week for i think $100.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Like most of these guys have said.....depending on what you want the 4 wheeler for and what you will be using it for really matters when your deciding. The Honda Ranchers from around 2003-current are really good 4 wheelers, my dad has a 03 Rancher and I know 2 other people with 05's that have both been great dependable 4 wheelers. The Ranchers will pull a normal load pretty good and haul a decent load but they arent independent rear suspension for alot of weight. The older Hondas seem to have bullet proof engines. I had 2 Honda foremans that were both great 4 wheelers. One of the Honda foremans was a 1997 4x4...when I sold it both rear and front transmissions were broke, and the frame was broke in many places from working cows at the beach and the salt water eating up the metal (the engine outlasted the frame), but you could let it sit for months and the engine would still pull start on the 1st pull everytime, I sold it to a guy for $500 just for the engine because it was still strong. 
Two years ago I went to buy a brand new bike and i had a friend that worked at the Honda dealership as a salesman, I went and talked to him and told him I wanted the biggest model that was offered because I would rather to much machine and power than not enough and I use mine to pull trailers with box blinds, load up feeders and whatever else I need to do, Hondas biggest bike was the Rincon 680, he asked which other bike I was looking at and I told him I was going to look at the Yamaha Grizzly 700 next and he told me to go across the street and look at the Grizzly and spend my $ on the Yamaha because I would be more satisfied with it and its power than the Honda...he told me to send him a pic of the Yamaha after I bought it....luckily he was honest with me or I may have bought the Honda. He said the Hondas had weak factory clutches and if you put them in a bind then the tires wouldnt turn over so the 1st thing you needed to do was buy an aftermarket clutch kit.
I have several friends with Grizzlys and they had proven themselves to me with no problems. I bought my Yamaha brand new in 2008 and it has been GREAT, I love it and I take care of it so it will last for many years because they aren't cheap and you don't want it leaving you in the woods, all of the electronics, fuses & battery are on the highest point of the bike, it is basically factory snorkeled which is good just incase you hunt East Tx and have to cross a ditch or get off in a hole that is deeper than it looks, it will pull like mule, haul a load, and hauls arse if you want it to, in a way it will scare you if your not used to the power, it also has true 4x4 all wheel locking differential and low and high gear, in high it will get up and go, if you put it in low gear with the 4 wheel drive locked in and the differential locked then something is going to MOVE because the thing is like a little ****** off tractor.
I was also told by several ATV mechanics that the Yamahas were the best all around bike out there right now.
Depending on how much you want to spend and what you are going to use it for is what needs to be your determining factor for what you buy. I would recommend staying with Honda, Yamaha and Can Am makes a really good bike but they aren't cheap.


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

aggieanglr said:


> Years back BRP bought the German patent for the Ficht fuel injection which is what is used on the Can Am machines along with the Rotax motor.


Ficht fuel injection is a high pressure direct injection used in TWO stroke engines. We were first introduced to it by Evinrude/Johnson about 10 years ago. With financial problems looming, BRP purchased them and created the product we know now as Evinrude E-Tec. The Ficht injection is not used in Rotax or other FOUR stroke engines.:cloud:

Can-Am does sure does have some nice bikes though. Can't wait to ride in a Commander.


----------



## TXGRANDSLAM (Sep 21, 2009)

*Grizzly*

The only thing i would own and buy would be a yamaha...I have a 08 grizzly 700fi ducks unlimited with almost 500 hours and have done nothing but oil changes...Its been submerged multiple of times...Needing nothin but the oil and tranny flushed....I have had a 1999 warrior 350 for the past 11 yrs its been through hell and back (a couple of times) and it will fire with the push of the button..Yamaha is the way to go..I let my friends test the other brands...At the end of the day its all about how much you wanna spend...


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a kawasaki prarie 360 auto 4 by 4, its got plenty of speed, power and carry load, it also has a body almost the size of the bigger one I think is the 650 not sure, but they almost looks a like. Nice for deer lease.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have owned or still own the following:

1997 Kawasaki 2500 Mule - still going strong with no problems
1994 Yamaha Timber Wolf 250 4x4 - a great small ATV
1997 Honda Recon 250 2wd - a great small ATC
2004 Kawasaki 360 Prairie 4x4 - solid mid level ATV
2004 Kawasaki 700 Prairie 4x4 - awesome big bore with SRA
2005 Kawasaki 750 Brute Force 4x4 - a power monster
2007 Polaris 800 efi X2 DLX with dump bed - great ride, but always breaking down
2009 Suzuki 750 King Quad 4x4 - awesome all around big bore

All of these I never had a problem with other than the Polaris 800. IMHO, you can't go wrong with Kawasaki, Yamaha, Suzuki, or Honda. Arctic Cats and Can-Am's are good too and polaris makes some good quads, but they need to work on the quality and reliability departments.

If you want to learn more, do to the following ATV websites and read up.
http://forums.atvconnection.com/
www.bruteforcecentral.com
www.dirtwheeles.com


----------

